# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Openvpn Client sto mikrotik apo Openvpn Server se Debian

## kostas_218

Καλησπέρα. Υπάρχει τρόπος να συνδέσω ένα mikrotik με openvpn client σε ένα openvpn Server se Debian.Ευχάριστο

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! εγώ έχω 3 openvpn servers (σε διαφορετικα Modes) σε openwrt (Rspro) και ΜΤ ovpn client για το ενα, και ολα δουλευουν ρολοι καιρό τωρα! δες εδω : http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/OpenVPN εξηγει ΟΛΟΥΣ τους τροπους αλλα απο εντολες κονσολας στο ΜΤ. Περισσοτερα δες εδω http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=297 και το openwrt είναι linux παρομοια ειναι οσον αφορα το openvpn server!
A! δες και εδω https://www.awmn.net/wiki/index.php/...%CE%B9_OpenVPN

----------

